# Comcast Remote IR/RF



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

After working through a billion XFINITY X1 issues, we come down to the final issue:

The box that goes in the bedroom is a RNG150N which accepts IR signal. It does have a IR external input jack but it does not seem to work and seems some motherboards may not be provisioned for it. That makes no sense to me, but trial and error plugging in an "eye" does not work.

The XR2 remote does RF and IR. We have it on RF in the living room (different box) and we love it.

*Should I find a RF receiver to attach to the RNG150N and how do I connect it if the IR port is not provisioned or should I use a IR repeater kit? If so, which one, I have never owned one (only "eyes")?*


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That jack is just for an IR extender, so that the box can be placed behind a tv, or inside a cabinet. It is the same eye, that is used on the DTA's.

The reason for RF on the newer platform. Is so that places like bars that would have more than one box. Could control each box without having the one remote control all of them at the same time.


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

gregzoll said:


> That jack is just for an IR extender, so that the box can be placed behind a tv, or inside a cabinet. It is the same eye, that is used on the DTA's.


I understand this, but there is some issue with some of these boxes not being provisioned for it. The port is there, but it's not hooked up. I have some eyes from other TVs in the past and hooked one up. Closed the cabinet, pointed at eye, nothing. With eye still plugged in, pointed at box, remote works (with eye plugged into a working external IR port, box's standard IR pickup on box should be disabled).



> The reason for RF on the newer platform. Is so that places like bars that would have more than one box. Could control each box without having the one remote control all of them at the same time.


Right. So my question is still do I use some sort of RF to IR converter or just go with a IR repeater that blasts a IR across the front of the box with the cabinet door closed? If so, which one is going to work consistently and not crap out on me?

For clarification, Motorola RNG150N (not Cisco, Pace, Arris, etc.)


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can use something like the Harmony hockey puck for sending commands. But as for using something that is not designed for that box manufactured by Pace. No you cannot use a third party "mouse".

It really does not matter if the label states Motorola, Cisco, Pace, Arris. Pace now makes all of the Catv, IPTV & Satellite boxes. Arris now makes all Cable & DSL modems.


----------

